# Foal watch 2009. :)



## smrobs

Okay, here are tonights pix. I would have had them up earlier but she decided she wanted the grass from the other side of the fence and walked through it. LOL. Silly girl.




























I bet her opening is as long as my hand. And that is saying something, I have big hands. 









The spots of wax are so small that they don't show up in the pic. They are there though.










I just feel so sorry for her, that can't be comfortable to be that darn big. :/


----------



## cayuseranch

Do you leave her in pasture or stall her?

Do you have a cam to watch her?

Those utters are big enough even I might be able to milk them.


----------



## Fire Eyes

_I think I said this in another post.. She's a stunner. I can't wait to see the bub. I'll be watching this thread carefully. _


----------



## barefoot

She is so gorgeous. I can't wait to see the baby! Aw


----------



## Equus_girl

She is gorgeous! Hopefully she has it soon! I'll be watching this thread closely!


----------



## kchfuller

wow she is so big! i hope we see a baby soon!


----------



## smrobs

Thank you all. I checked on her a minute ago and she was just walking around munching on grass. She is in a pretty good sized pen so putting a camera out there isn't really possible even if I had one.


----------



## stacieandtheboys

She is so beautiful! I can't wait to see her baby!


----------



## smrobs

Thank you all. No new news this morning. She has been a bit restless and keeps walking through the darn fence. I have had to put her and the others back in 3 different times during the night.  But no signs of a coming foal. *sigh* Se is probably waiting for me to go back to work before she has it.


----------



## cayuseranch

*Lakota at Cayuse Ranch*

These were the pictures I took of her yesterday. If we are correct in all of our dates, we put her at 309 days today. From the side I don't think she looks that big, but her utters look pretty large to me.

I don't think she will go to 340 days but she has a few weeks yet.

Also, She is a maiden mare.


----------



## cayuseranch

oops, forgot pics


----------



## smrobs

Wow, she is gorgeous. What kind of stud is she bred to? She is pretty darn bagged up for no farther along than she is, maybe it will be an early colt.  That is my kind of paint right there, not too much white but just enough to give her some flash.


----------



## cayuseranch

she got into my mustang stallion's pasture last year. He is an awesome horse (as are all mustangs ;p) here is a picture of him at his first trim. He is out of the Coyote/Alvord Tulle HMA in Oregon, captured as a 4 yr old stallion. We have had him for two years and he is broke to ride now.


----------



## smrobs

Wow, he is certainly a stunner. I am even more anxious to see the baby now.


----------



## ivorygold1195

wow the first horse, bessie i think.., is huge!!!!! 
and the other is very pretty hope to see a baby, or to, soon!!


----------



## Equus_girl

Wow! She's gorgeous - can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## Sliding4ever

Good luck everyone!


----------



## cayuseranch

Sliding4ever said:


> Good luck everyone!


yep...you get to sit back and relax while the rest of us sweat...wait...sweat some more.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

hehe Bessie might just explode. She actually looks like she ate my mare shes so huge! lol

Good luck you two!


----------



## Sliding4ever

cayuseranch said:


> yep...you get to sit back and relax while the rest of us sweat...wait...sweat some more.


:lol: It doesn't lool like your mare has much longer to go at all! And keep in mind, just becuase she isn't acting like she'll go one night, doesn't mean she won't! Storm wasn't showing any signs at all. She ate her feed was quite and sleeping and then would calmly wake up and start munching hay. So I feel asleep and then woke up and looked at the tv just in time to see her go down and her water break. The only thing different that changed is the 2 tiny droplets of wax. So don't let her fool you!


----------



## cayuseranch

Sliding4ever said:


> :lol: It doesn't lool like your mare has much longer to go at all! And keep in mind, just becuase she isn't acting like she'll go one night, doesn't mean she won't! Storm wasn't showing any signs at all. She ate her feed was quite and sleeping and then would calmly wake up and start munching hay. So I feel asleep and then woke up and looked at the tv just in time to see her go down and her water break. The only thing different that changed is the 2 tiny droplets of wax. So don't let her fool you!


I'm not sure If i want her to hurry up and have it, or to take her time so that I make sure to know everything I am supposed to know first....what happens happens I guess.

So now that you have had your first day with your BEAUTIFUL baby, anything I should know on the side of a newborn? I have my foaling kit with string, baggie for placenta, towel, and instructions in case Im not home in time (funny me writing instructions!)

You said she wouldn't let you get near it at first...did storm take care of the umbilical cord?

I know about the placenta, and of course have the vet come out the day after...I haven't gotten that far in my book, so hopefully that is why baby isn't here ;p

PS - my husband is making fun of me..."Horses have them in the wild all the time" OK, so I am a little OCD.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Other than their slimy and a little smelly? Do you have the iodine to dip the stump with? There's a certain kind your suppose to use, I don't remember what though. I got mine at Tractor Supply and it said great for umbilical cords. And dixie cups works great to use.

If you decide to tie the placenta so she doesn't step on it, be carefull! My mom tried to tie it, and Storm did not like her trying to do that one bit. 

She let me mess with the colt when it was still on the ground and a couple hours after standing, but it's now that she wouldn't let me mess with him.

You know about the meconium?

I can't really think of anything.


----------



## cayuseranch

I have Iodine 7% (I think) whatever was recommended on the foaling kit list I found online. 

And I think meconium is like what my kids had when they were first born its the first few poops right?

I looked at her again today and I am a little worried about her utter development. I first noticed them a week ago sat. which assuming our numbers are right, which they should be, that would put her under 300 days and I have read that that is a sign of a compromised pregnancy or placentitus (sp?) Maybe that explains why I can't get any milk from it. 

But then her vulva looks more relaxed today and I think, well maybe she is closer and our dates are wrong. I don't have any frozen colustrum, but I wonder if maybe I shouldn't get some since I can't get any milk from her.

Poor girl...it is hot as blue blazes, everytime she turns and looks at me it is like she is saying, "I am uncomfortable, hot and miserable." Hosed her down this afternoon to which she promply went and rolled in the dirt.

smrobs...how is bessie today? Do we have an impending foaling to watch for again tonight?


----------



## Equus_girl

Well, I thought I would put LT up as she is getting closer to foaling. Even though she's not mine, she's been by my place for two years and is real special to me. I kind of think of her, Nellie and the foals as my own! lol. 

She is starting to get real relaxed in the hindquarters. She doesn't have much of an udder yet, but last year she just bagged up a week or so before foaling and even then had a small udder. I'm thinking she has around 2 weeks to go still but then of course it could be earlier or later.

I'm hoping for a buckskin filly, but of course I don't really care as long as it is healthy and everything goes fine.

Here are a couple pictures. I'll put more up as she gets closer. Sorry for the mud - she rolls all the time and looks lovely for pictures - lol!


----------



## cayuseranch

Equus... 
Buckskin is my favorite color too...I don't have one of those yet ;p
Is that the foal that was just born last week in the background...if so it has grown.

LT has ME branded on its butt hehehe


----------



## smrobs

Welcome to the thread Equus.  LT is just gorgeous. I love buckskins too. I wish there could be a bit of mystery with mine but I know that it is gonna be a sorrel.  How bland but I agree, so long as it's healthy. Plus, we are kinda running out of sorrel horses on our place. That is all that we used to have and now we only have 2 left. Time to start repopulating. 

Well, still no change with Bessie except she walked through the fence again. I think I will have to put her in a different pen. She is getting pretty frustrating. But, then again, maybe she is looking for someplace by herself to foal. :/ I hope it comes soon. If it doesn't, I think her sides are gonna split wide open. Poor girl. LOL


----------



## Sliding4ever

cayuseranch said:


> I have Iodine 7% (I think) whatever was recommended on the foaling kit list I found online.
> 
> And I think meconium is like what my kids had when they were first born its the first few poops right?
> 
> I looked at her again today and I am a little worried about her utter development. I first noticed them a week ago sat. which assuming our numbers are right, which they should be, that would put her under 300 days and I have read that that is a sign of a compromised pregnancy or placentitus (sp?) Maybe that explains why I can't get any milk from it.
> 
> But then her vulva looks more relaxed today and I think, well maybe she is closer and our dates are wrong. I don't have any frozen colustrum, but I wonder if maybe I shouldn't get some since I can't get any milk from her.
> 
> Poor girl...it is hot as blue blazes, everytime she turns and looks at me it is like she is saying, "I am uncomfortable, hot and miserable." Hosed her down this afternoon to which she promply went and rolled in the dirt.
> 
> smrobs...how is bessie today? Do we have an impending foaling to watch for again tonight?


I think it's 7% yes. 

Yep it's the first poop.

Maybe you should talk to your vet then if your worried. As big as her udders are, I would think you would be to something, even if it's yellow instead of white. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## BurningAmber520

Do you guys have any of your mares on marestare?? I am addicted to watching that! I especially love Bessie, but of course drafts are my passion!


----------



## cayuseranch

No, I have thought about it, but I don't think I will have internet access at my barn in time.


----------



## Equus_girl

Thanks! This is going to be an awesome thread! Everyone can have their mares on one thread for everyone to watch. Yes, that is the foal that was born last week. He's five days old and really growing. He is so curious about everything! Yes, I always thought "ME" was a funny brand!!! That isn't the owners brand, she already had it when they got her.


----------



## cayuseranch

Just did my final check on Lakota, Nothing has changed except her vulva, it is very relaxed, almost gaping at the bottom, and I felt baby move. and her stomach grumbled a lot, so maybe it was gas ;p


----------



## smrobs

I have been noticing that same thing with Bessie. I put my hands on her belly hoping the baby will kick and all I feel is vibration. Then I put my ear to it and hear grumblegrumblegrumble. I wonder if there is any connection to that and being close to foaling. Hmmm :? 

*sigh* Still no change this morning. I swear she knows when I have to go back to work and is waiting for that.


----------



## cayuseranch

Yep, same with Lakota, I am hoping she will time her delivery with a week-end that way I will be able to devote more time to her and baby...or next week would be good when I have family visiting. But you are right, she will probably wait until I am at work 20 minutes away...

No changes here...Equus? How is everything on your side?


----------



## Equus_girl

Not any big changes, but she's doing good. She is definatly slowing down though and isn't trotting around the field like she used to. I have a feeling her baby will be an active one as I can feel it kicking like crazy when I have my hand against her stomach. I've heard that when the mother is moving around and eating the baby sleeps, but when the mother is resting the baby is awake and sometimes will kick or jump around!


----------



## cayuseranch

*HELP - Someone tell me if this is normal*

Just went up to check Lakota, and there are these two soft lumps on her belly above her udders. They are soft almost like they are gel or liquid. Hard to tell in the pictures. Is this supposed to happen?


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww so cute!  All the preggy horsie-mommies, LOL! Good luck to them all!


----------



## Equus_girl

cayuseranch said:


> Just went up to check Lakota, and there are these two soft lumps on her belly above her udders. They are soft almost like they are gel or liquid. Hard to tell in the pictures. Is this supposed to happen?


I think that is edema. Some pregnant mares get that and I don't think its anything to worry about. I've heard that walking them to give them a little exercise can help take it down a bit. I know LT looked like that last year and she was fine.


----------



## cayuseranch

Thanks Equus for giving me the term to search...I think you are right. I have seen a few pics and it looks very similar. It says it can spread to thighs as well. One sight said its a sign of foaling and another said it was from poor circulation. I am thinking it may be the latter and will try and get her some exercise in the morning before I go to work while it is cool. She has only been in the stall and small pasture for a little over a week and probably is not getting as much exercise as when she was with the other horses in the larger pastures. thanks again I might be able to sleep now...

Have I mentioned how much I appreciate this forum? It is probably saving me lots of money and vet calls ;p


----------



## Equus_girl

No problem! I had no idea what is was either when I first saw it last year! I love this forum too! I have learned so much and it has saved me many worries.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Since this a foal watch thread, I have a ? from marestare. The mini on norsire farm cam 1 is I think sleeping on her side, but her legs keep twitching. do horses run in their sleep like dogs?


----------



## cayuseranch

I pulled up the cam and don't see any moving at all, not even tail or breathing, it is a little concerning...do the have a message board?


----------



## cayuseranch

Of course after I posted that it moved. It could be a fly or it could be contractions.


----------



## southerncowgirl93

I have never seen any of my horses twitch in their sleep. But it could have been a fly or contractions. Like cayuseranch said. I would love to watch marestare, but my computer is super slow. (Dial-up)


----------



## CheyAut

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Since this a foal watch thread, I have a ? from marestare. The mini on norsire farm cam 1 is I think sleeping on her side, but her legs keep twitching. do horses run in their sleep like dogs?


Norsire doesn't have minis. It's either a TB, or a different farm  I forget which is on which cam, but I know she has a young one on cam with a bandaged leg, and she has a pregnant mare close to foaling on one.

Anyhow, yes, they can twitch their legs when they sleep. If you're ever not sure of something going on on a marestare cam, go to the message board, foaling alerts and updates, and find that horse's thread, and post your concern, or go into the chat room and ask. Always be nice and respectful, but you can say, "I'm new to this, I see this horse is twitching it's legs, is that something to be concerned about?"  

My cam (marestare) will be turned back on soonish... it's hot and my computer the cam is hooked to is in my un-insulated laundry room, so I don't want it on until Cocoa is close. She will be 300 days July 11th. So probably about a month from now I'll turn it back on.


----------



## cayuseranch

CheyAut...well you need to put pics of your mare here on this thread so we can keep up with her...and I will watch for her on marestare.

As for Lakota...YEAH...I got two tiny drops of milk from her right teat this morning and none from her left. I may still be doing it wrong, but I think she is just starting to get it. It was clear and bland tasting. (Couldn't get enough for a ph test so I figured I would do the taste test.)

Also her vulva is back relaxed, yesterday it had kind of tightened up but today it is back to relaxed and kind of open at the bottom...no changes in coloration though.

SMROBS...How is our dozer drafty (Bessie) who walks thru fences because she probably can't fit thru gates?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

CheyAut-Yeah, I realized it wasn't a mini when it stood up, lol. Lying down on her side she looked like a mini! I can't wait to see your mare, got any pictures?


----------



## smrobs

Don't know, she was fine and no changes when I left yesterday around 3pm. I will be back over there sometime this afternoon and check her again. I bet no changes. I have to go back home tonight so I bet she has it tomorrow.


----------



## cayuseranch

Is she your horse and you board her somewhere?


----------



## Piper182

Question for anyone who has ever had a mare in foal. Did your mare give birth at night or during the day? Everyone always says they generally do it at night, but I've seen four separate mama's give birth in the middle of the day. First timers and seasoned alike.


----------



## cayuseranch

Piper182 said:


> Question for anyone who has ever had a mare in foal. Did your mare give birth at night or during the day? Everyone always says they generally do it at night, but I've seen four separate mama's give birth in the middle of the day. First timers and seasoned alike.


 
I am not a breeder by trade, so I hope someone else answers too. But they say most horses have their foal between 10pm and 4 am. Of the few I have seen this is true, with one in the earlier morning (8-9 am) But I think like people, it can happen anytime, but is more prone for evening.


----------



## smrobs

No, she is at my Dad's house and I have been at my Mom's since yesterday. I live about 2 hours away in Amarillo but I have been up here on vacation for the last few days.


----------



## stacieandtheboys

Not sure if our pony was a maiden or not but she had hers at 6pm in the front pasture down by the road. I had to turn her out to clean her stall and 30 min later baby was there. She did not want to foal in that stall I guess.


----------



## cayuseranch

hahaha Stacie. I have wondered if Lakota wouldn't be better off in the pasture instead of the barn. She is used to being with the other horses. But for now she is in the barn.

Smrobs...guess she is waiting for you to get home ;p


----------



## cayuseranch

Well I was able to get some milk out of each of her teats this afternoon...about 1/2 ml. either I am getting better at it, or it has finally come in. I went ahead and did the ph test but if I did it right, she came out at the top of the scale, so we have awhile to go I am guessing...


----------



## CheyAut

My non-live foals (abortions, really bad dystocia but I think foal was dead before, and born full term but not born alive) were all during the day, all my live foals were born right about midnight.
Funny story, sorta, but last year I had two born one night apart (both about midnight). Well the one born first was due 6 weeks before the other one 


I have plenty of pictures of my mare  I can't access them at work though, so until I remember to come here when I'm home, you can see her on my website www.CheyAutRanch.com and it's Cocoa (HRK Kates Chocolate Creme de Coco). I just took some of her belly and udder (nothing there, but a nice baseline) on my phone, need to get them in her photo album. The stallion she's in foal to is Spin, aka VFG El Arlequin, on the stallion page of my website. (You have to click horses, mini horses, then mini stallions or mini mares)


----------



## horseluver2435

Goodness, CheyAut, you must have your hands full with everything out there! All those foals planned for 2010 already, you must have a lot of time on your hands! =] All of your horses (miniature or otherwise) are adorable though! I saw Radiance's page, and I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful mare. Your dog, Rumor, reminds me of my own dog, Skittles! =] Skittles is a full-size Aussie though. 

Sorry for all the comments, I wrote as I went through the pages. You must spend all day feeding, cleaning and feeding again! You seem to be living my dream though, so I can't complain. Good luck with everything at CheyAut Ranch!


----------



## CheyAut

Thanks horseluver  Yup, they keep us busy, but I wouldn't have it any other way  Would love to see photos of Skittles (which is the name of one of my goats haha!)


----------



## danastark

When we were raising Appys and MFT's they varied on when they gave birth. Our appy mare had one baby about 7 pm (in 10 degree weather in Alaska!) and her other baby around 3 in the afternoon. Our MFT had one about 9 am, right after we had fed and the other was in the morning sometime also.


----------



## cayuseranch

Lakota is still the same...just a few drops of milk, clear, not enough to really do the test, but I tried anyway with smaller amounts of everything, and it came out on the top end. I am hoping that she will go over the next 10 days. My boys are home and then going to their grandparents, also, parents will be staying here for a few days so could be extra help.

But of course, what are the chances things will go my way?

How are the other mares?


----------



## close2prfct

With Misty she was relaxed in the back end for a month almost, bagged for well over a week, no wax, no dripping and foaled around 8-830am.


----------



## cayuseranch

close2perfect...where are you in OK? I am in OKC.


----------



## MegaBraden

i love horsie babies! good luck all!


----------



## close2prfct

cayuseranch said:


> close2perfect...where are you in OK? I am in OKC.


 
I'm about 80 miles from OKC


----------



## smrobs

Wow, more people in my area. Yay!!

Anyway, I am now back in Amarillo so I will have to depend on Dad to notify me if Bessie foals and to get pix. I was hoping she would hurry up and now I am hoping she will wait until my next days off starting tuesday. Maybe she can't make up her mind cause I can't make up mine. LOL. I just really hope that I get to be there when it happens and see the sure enough "newborn". 

Good luck cayuseranch. I hope your girl foals at a good time.


----------



## Equus_girl

I was away for the weekend, but LT hasn't foaled yet. She's getting a little closer though. I got some clear milk from her nipples today, but its not sticky at all so I think she's got at least a week to go. She needs to get more relaxed in her hindquarters too. 

Hope everyone else's mares are doing well! It will be nice when all of our mares foal and we can put up cute pictures of the babies!!


----------



## cayuseranch

Atleast you didn't miss the big event equus. 

Lakota seems to be back peddaling in some ways and in others moving forward..

Her utters are getting more slack rather then full and yesterday I couldn't get any milk out. Today I got two drops but still clear.

Her hindquarters seem harder instead of softer.

But her vulva is definately more elongated.

Other than that she seems completely normal.


----------



## Equus_girl

Yes! I would not want to miss it! I was fairly sure she wouldn't foal while I was gone and my family was able to check on her so it worked out well. 

Hopefully you don't have too much longer to wait with Lakota! Mares can be so tricky! LT's udder isn't getting big at all yet, but it does have a little milk. She usually doesn't bag up very much, so maybe she's closer to foaling than she looks.


----------



## Audra0729

oh no! another thread I will be addicted to.
I can't wait to see the pictures of the babies.


----------



## smrobs

Well, at least we put them all together so you only have 1 thread to check instead of 3. LOL.

Still no change with Bessie. I talked to my step-mom yesterday afternoon and asked her to call if we ended up with a foal before I got back home. Before I left on Friday morning, I was getting as much clear milk as I wanted out of both teats and her bag was pretty darn full. I didn't stick my finger in the stream to see if it was thick and sticky but some did get on my boot. She had one renegade stream that shot sideways.  LOL.


----------



## Piper182

OK, so insane story. My friend bought a mare from a slaughter auction. she was skin and bones with a huge stomach- they assumed worms. she could barely stand up in the trailer on the way home. Her vet checked S.S. (Simply Safe) out as soon as she got home and discovered she was pregnant- 10 months and somehow the baby was still alive.

They had to call in a specialist because the mare was in such bad shape. The guy actually admitted that he had never seen a mare in the bad of shape where the baby lived past 3 months in the womb or the mare didn't die before birth. They managed to put some weight on her and yesterday, at 4:30 in the afternoon, S.S. gave birth to a perfectly healthy baby boy. Only my friend could touch him and help her give birth (S.S. is a biiiiit scared of humans  ) but somehow they both survived.

i have to get a picture, but my friend said S.S. and Manny (Longshot Maneuver) are doing great. The specialist was so surprised they lived that he wants to write a book on the experience!


----------



## Audra0729

that's an awesome story! looks like your friend and the two horses were meant to be together =]

and yes, having 3 of you in 1 thread. makes it easier to keep up on.


----------



## kchfuller

wow such a cool story! love it


----------



## cayuseranch

Very touching story! Please post pics.


----------



## IheartPheobe

Will keep watching this thread!  Bessie's baby will be a stunner!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Piper182 - I doubt my story is as drastic, but same general thing happened to me. My great uncle developed cancer and asked if we'd take an Arab mare to foal out and train for his wife. I guess he got the horse in horrific condition, and then was unable to care for her properly.

When we picked her up, we were shocked. She was so malnourished and skinny, we didn't even believe she was pregnant much less 10 months pregnant. She'd obviously been neglected her whole life (my uncle bought her shortly before he gave her to us, so it wasn't him), her growth was so stunted. Somehow, exactly a month to the day after we brought her home, she managed to give birth to a completely healthy filly all by herself. And that filly grew into my big, chunky, healthy as an ox mare Zierra! Zena was only 14hh and Zierra managed to hit 14.3hh! I think I pass that off as her nursing until she was almost 2 years old :lol: You can see how skinny Zena still is in this picture, and this was after a good month and a bit of some good groceries and TLC. :? You can imagine how bad she must have looked when we brought her home.










And my beefy monster all growed up ten years later!










Anyway...

*pulls up a chair and a bag of popcorn to anxiously await the arrival of babies!*


----------



## cayuseranch

Well, everything is still pretty much the same with lakota, I am getting a little more milk from her but not much. I must be improving with my technique. 

Whats the news with smrobs and equus?


----------



## Equus_girl

Well, LT is playing tricks with me I think! Her hindquarters soften and then harden again and her udder is only filling a little more. She does have a little milk that I can get though. She's getting a little edema (she got it last year too) so I'm trying to walk her a bit to see if that will help some. Otherwise she seems fine - I'm sure she'll be glad to get the baby out!


----------



## smrobs

No new news on my front either, at least not that I have heard. I won't get a chance to get back up there until tomorrow mid-morning so I will give a thorough update then. Waiting is awful.  But I guess she will have it when she has it. ;/ LOL


----------



## 3neighs

I've been following this thread waiting for someone to pop! It takes me back to when I was waiting for Luna to arrive. Sending healthy foaling vibes your way!

Piper and Macabre, what wonderful stories! Piper, please post pics if you can. Macabre, here you can have some of mine...


----------



## barefoot

MacabreMikolaj said:


> And my beefy monster all growed up ten years later!


She is gorgeous!


----------



## cayuseranch

Lakota is back to showing signs. Just went out and checked on her and her vulva is very elongated and open at bottom. Her tail area is jiggly. Question, when you stand back and look at the horse's behind from the side, does the behind drop? It looks more slanted down.

I will try and test her milk this evening again, but I am not getting enough to do a good test. Hopefully tonight I can get the required amount.


----------



## smrobs

Finally got back home and Bessie is exactly how she has always been. *sigh* She's never gonna foal. :,,(


----------



## cayuseranch

Lakota's milk is more cloudy but yellow today. I actually was able to get 1/2 ml still not quite enough but I must be getting better at it. The test actually came down one level in ph. And her vulva is definately relaxed. I don't think she is going to foal today or tomorrow, but I am hoping around a week.


----------



## smrobs

Okay, let me revise my previous opinion. I just came back in from outside where I checked on Bessie. Her udder is really full and tight and she looks really uncomfortable. She is very restless and her stomach seems to have filled more into her flanks.  I am hoping for a baby tonight. I will keep updating as I am able.


----------



## kchfuller

come on baby!


----------



## smrobs

*sigh* Still no signs of baby on the way. Maybe last night was Braxton-Hicks or something. :,,(


----------



## barefoot

Aww come on babies!


----------



## cayuseranch

Aww, so sorry smrobs. I have company in town so it is hard for me to keep watching right now. Maybe Bessie is hoping for a freedom baby on the 4th.

I completely sympathise with you. I had such great results yesterday, as noted previously able to get more milk, saw her bite her belly and rub her butt for first time, test moved down one level, etc etc.

Today, same ol same ol...couldn't get any milk, little bit of milk I did get was not enough to do the test properly but tried anyway, she tested at the top. Looks fairly clear, but only had two drops and there just aren't any signs of impending foaling. The more I am learning thru this site and marestare, the more I think she may just make the July 20th prospective due date. (For those that skipped to the end, we aren't really sure when she was impregnanted but we wrote a note on a calendar that leads us to believe she met with the stud 8.18.08) 

Anyway...I know I have some time, but hope that Bessie can foal so that I can learn thru another foaling and enjoy all the excitement and pictures!


----------



## smrobs

LOL. Yeah, I caught her rubbing her butt last night on the panel of the rounpen so I was hoping again last night but I look out this morning and realized I got fizzled again. :/


----------



## appylover31803

all you pregnant mare owners need a round of applause and some coffee and food 
I check this thread every day, hoping to hear about a new bundle of joy, or to see pictures and nothing 

Hopefully one of these mares will foal to hold us over until the next one does.


----------



## cayuseranch

Appy lover... I hope for you and us as well that it happens soon.

Equus...Haven't heard much lately.


----------



## smrobs

Appylover, you may as well have one of yours bred. I think it would probably foal before Bessie does. :/ I went out and got some pix of her today but there is still not much change from my previous posts. Her milk is getting just a touch cloudier than it has been. It was clear until now but I can still get just as much as I want. I think if I stuck her in the side with a push pin, she would just explode and leave pieces everywhere her belly is so big. I just feel so sorry for her, if I was that big around, someone would have to roll me everywhere I wanted to go.

One of these days, I need to take some baby oil or something to her tail, it is just one big rat but I just haven't had the time. It is so long that the thought of having to cut it turns my stomach. She is so close now that I think I will probably wait until a while after the foal is born.

























The poor girl looks so tired from carrying around all that weight.










Equus, any new news on your front? No one has heard anything from you lately.


----------



## appylover31803

aww poor girl! she looks so uncomfortable.

Hopefully she'll surprise everyone with a 4th of july foal!

Is the milk color a good indicator of when a mare will foal? or does it vary mare to mare?


----------



## smrobs

I have no idea, I think it varies from mare to mare. Anyway, just looking at that tail is bugging the pee out of me so I am gonna go see what I can do with it with just some conditioner. I'll post again later.


----------



## cayuseranch

HAHAHAHA I love the tail! Its a fashion statement!
Cmon bessie...I think you are the closest.


----------



## Equus_girl

Sorry I haven't updated for a while - our internet hasn't been working too well and things have been very busy! LT is looking more ready every day. Her udder is really filling and she still has a clear milk. Her vulva is getting long and kind of open and is very red inside. Her belly is getting more the "dropped" look and she's spending most of her time standing around in the shade. I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow and post them. I'm hoping she foals within a week or so.

Bessie is looking very close - smrobs! I think she'll be foaling first too!

As far as the mare's milk goes - I have found that as soon as it turns white they foal within 24 hours usually. But of course there are mares that don't get any milk till the foal is born or just foal with clear milk.


----------



## cayuseranch

*She needs the back up beeper from this angle*

Took this picture this evening, we let Lakota out of her stall and run so she could get some exercise behind the barn (Please don't lecture me on the barb wire, she is not kept near it). She is looking across the way to her herd mates and wishing she was there. But look how wide she is...If I ever had a doubt it is gone. from the side view I don't think she looks that pregnant.


----------



## Equus_girl

Oh, wow! Lakota is looking huge!! Definatly no doubt that she's pregnant from that picture!


----------



## smrobs

OMG. Poor Lakota, she looks miserable. No gigs for barbed wire from me, we have it too.  Now watch, your 2 will sneak around and Bessie will be the last one to go. LOL.


----------



## appylover31803

Lakota is huge! Sure she's just having 1??


----------



## cayuseranch

Oh appy, don't even say that. She better only be having one! If you look at her from the side though, it isn't dropped and hard to tell in a pic.


----------



## Equus_girl

Yes, she better be having only one!! LT too - twins would be so scary!

LT is more relaxed in the hindquarters today and she's got more milk. Here's a picture of her and one of her udder. She never gets as big an udder as some, but I am getting quite a bit of milk from it.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Oh COme on Mommys pop out them babys.


----------



## cayuseranch

Equus, she is really pretty!

Lakota is the same today, with the exception that her tail is real relaxed. I was all excited for a few minutes last night when I saw her laying down (haven't seen her down in weeks) and ran towards the barn as soon as she saw me she popped right up.


----------



## shmurmer4

a lil late for foals to be dropping???


----------



## Equus_girl

Thanks cayuseranch - buckskins are one of my favorite colors. I hope she has a buckskin foal, but she had a black last year so I don't know.

LT is softening a bit more in the hindquarters, but her milk is still very clear and her udder has more filling to do. She probably does have another week or so to go - these mares love to drive us crazy!!

Whats the news on the other mares?


----------



## Audra0729

I'm gone for a week and STILL no babies. come on girls! =]


----------



## horsecrazycool

I can't wait to see all the foals!!! My mom and I both have horses, mine is a arabian/quarter horse gelding and hers is an anglo-arabian mare. We were thinking that mabe in a year or so, we might breed her! But until then, I'll be on here tons! Keep the pics comin!


----------



## cayuseranch

Lakota is the same. But I have some good news! I am going to get Lakota on marestare because I have several family members and kids out of state that want to watch. so hopefully I will have her up in a few days.


----------



## Equus_girl

Oh, that will be great! Marestare is awesome and thats wonderful you can put her up there!


----------



## Jemma

I went on MareStare the other day, but it doesn't seem to be compatible with my Mac :/ Is anyone watching on a Mac and I am just doing something wrong?


----------



## appylover31803

I cant get it to work on my computer (its not a mac) says I need to install a missing plugin and then says that it can't install it. :-(


----------



## kchfuller

mine says that too!


----------



## cayuseranch

Hmmm...I am surprised you are having problems. I know with the Mac, that you can only view certain camera's. If you look on the cam list it says which ones you can see with a mac. as for the plug in...I remember I had to do something the first time I tried to pull up a camera, but I can't remember what it was...You could try e-mailing Heather the owner or on the message board, there is a question and answer section.

As soon as I get her up, I will post the link.


----------



## BurningAmber520

Apparently that plugin isn't compatible with mozilla firefox or google chrome, i have to go on marestare with internet explorer


----------



## Jemma

That's probably it too, I have a Mac and I always use Firefox...I'll have to find those Mac cameras and see if they will work with Safari.


----------



## appylover31803

ahh ok. I use firefox. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jemma

I just got it to work! I had to download Microsoft Silverlight, so the ones that are compatible with Mac work...and I can use Firefox! Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## Equus_girl

I'm so excited! No, LT didn't foal, but the owner brought two more mares this evening! For sure one is pregnant and I think the other one is. I was gone when the owner dropped them off, so I have to email and ask if she is or not. I think she is though, as her belly is very low and her udder looks bigger than a mare that isn't pregnant. Here are pictures of them. The sorrel is Star and the bay mare is Chaustise. Do you think Chaustise looks preggers?

Anyways, I'll tell you for sure when I find out. Now I'm going to have two - maybe three mares to be posting about. Star is due on the 18th of this month and she already has sticky milk. Maybe she'll even go sooner. LT is the same and I'm starting to think she maybe won't be foaling for at least a week to week and a half. She was pasture bred so it is anyones guess when her due date is!! Not that mares usually foal on their due dates anyways.

I'll get better pictures as soon as I can and keep you updated!

How are Bessie and Lakota doing?


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

my goodness they look very painfully preggers. I cant wait to see all the babies. im sure all you mommas cant wait either.


----------



## kchfuller

BurningAmber520 said:


> Apparently that plugin isn't compatible with mozilla firefox or google chrome, i have to go on marestare with internet explorer


good to know- thanks!


----------



## smrobs

They both look pretty prego to me too, Equus. Wow, this thread is multiplying. ;D I haven't heard anything about Bessie so I am gonna assume not. I made my step-mom promise to call if she foaled while I was in Amarillo at work. I will be back up there sometime either tonight or early tomorrow morning. I hope she holds out until then and then has it immediately after I get home. :/ I am not a very patient person and I WANT A BABY!!!! LOL.


----------



## RunLassieRun

I've been watching this thread as a guest for a very long time an I made an account just so it would be easier to see any new posts  
Those two mares both look pregnant Equus, looks like you have your hands full! 
I can't wait to see what these foals look like, we've all been waiting so long!
Best of luck to everyone, and especially the owners who are putting in countless hours, days, and weeks into these mares!
All the best,
.Lassie.


----------



## appylover31803

I hope those 3 mares all foal at different times, maybe even different days. I couldn't imagine running back and forth to 3 stalls if they were all in labor around the same time.


----------



## Sliding4ever

I've been checking this thread every day hoping someone's waiting game is over.

((((HFV))))


----------



## Equus_girl

Yes, I think I do have my hands full! Three mares is going to be a lot! They foal in the pasture so I don't think I'll get to see all of them foal, but I'm planning on putting Star in the corral and watching her all night (yes all night!) when I see wax, as she is a bit older than the others and retained her placenta last year. I want to make sure she has no problems this year. If anyone has any tips for keeping awake all night I'd love to hear them!! 

I'm positive Chaustise is pregnant now - I even felt the baby move!! These mares are going to be the death of me if they don't hurry and foal!


----------



## smrobs

As for staying awake all night.......coffee, lots and lots of coffee. Or, if you don't like it, some of those energy drinks like monster or rock star are good. I don't much care for red bull. But if you choose those, beware that they can make you jittery and sometimes wear off in just a couple or 3 hours so you would need more than 1 probably. >,< LOL


----------



## cayuseranch

Hey Equus. Congratulations on your big news! You will be busy. My son does energy shots that you can buy at the check out of gas stations. No idea what they are like.

Anyway, good news. Lakota is on Marestare. The link follows. So you know, she is not locked in her stall yet. I don't feel she is close enough and she is not used to being locked in. I am going to put her in for a few hours at a time and see how she does. I will keep you posted so you know when she is close. 

Cayuse Ranch Cam 1


----------



## Equus_girl

Thanks for the info - I don't drink coffee but I'll try to get some energy drinks. I'm going to need something to keep me awake - lol!

That's great Lakota is up on marestare. It will be fun to watch her!


----------



## kchfuller

i like rockstar punched or amp (made by mt drew ppl)- those are both good energy drinks


----------



## cayuseranch

Wow, three days of no posting? Our mares are going to lose their fan base! Hope someone foals soon. Equus...you have three so I say it has to be one of yours.

Lakota's cam cuts off frequently due to internet if you are watching her on marestare. Give it a minute and refresh. She is usually only in during the evenings.


----------



## horseluver2435

Come on mares! Where are those foals???


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

I've been checking this thread everyday. I absolutly cannot wait to see the babies. Im starting to get impatient lol.


----------



## smrobs

You think you're impatient Dixie. LOL. I have given up being anxious. I didn't even go to Dad's this weekend to see. It may end up being August before Bessie pops. I kinda hope so, I have 20 days off in the first part of that month. :/


----------



## reining girl

bessie needs to hurry up, mother of peral this waiting is just to much.


----------



## Equus_girl

They are all so ready to foal. I think LT should be any day now. She is jello around the rump and her udder is real full. Star is fairly ready too and is due in a week from today. As soon as I see wax on her nipples I'll be getting ready for an all nighter!! Chaustise should be foaling soon but I think she'll be last. Hope one of them foals soon though - I'm getting impatient!


----------



## cayuseranch

Equus did we ever get pictures of them all? too lazy and too many late nights to go thru all the pages.

Here are some pics of Lakota's utters, they have doubled in size since the pic on the 22nd of June. I didn't realize how big they were until I compared. Her milk is still clear and sticky though. 

It is 104 and Hot HOt HOT today! going to go give her a cool bath in a little bit.


----------



## Equus_girl

Here are the two new mares. The sorrel is Star and the bay is Chaustise. Star is getting really close and is really mushy in the hindquarters. She should foal within the week I think. Chaustise is looking more ready every day too but I think she'll foal last. 

I think LT may foal tonight!!! He udder is firm, tail is dropped, hindquarters jello, dropped belly, biting and looking at her belly and backed up against things. I'm going to keep checking her and see if her milk changes to white this evening. That is what Nellie's did just hours before foaling.

Hopefully I have an exciting update in the morning, but don't be too disapointed if not - we are talking about mares here!!!!


----------



## cayuseranch

YEAH! Let us know if the milk changes! Did you get some energy drinks?


----------



## Equus_girl

I sure will let you know if the milk changes!! I didn't get energy drinks yet - but maybe I'll be able to for the next foals. Or tomorrow, if she doesn't foal tonight. Everything has been so busy here I've hardly had time to get anything ready - lol! I have towels and a few other things for a foaling kit, but I have to get a few more things in there. I wish they would all foal the same night - then I could get my sleep. But that would be quite the handful - three foals all at once!!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Cayuseranch- I saw the baby kick! I think it's exciting at least, lol. She looks ready to pop, when she's due?


----------



## cayuseranch

We think the 20th, Wish I could have seen it. I have only felt it move a few times. Thanks for watching her. I hope I can sleep tonight since I am leaving her in the stall all night.

Equus - be careful what you wish for...watched two mares in the same barn on marestare go one right after the other.


----------



## 3neighs




----------



## Equus_girl

No baby from LT tonight - when I checked her milk late last night it was clear so I went to bed! But this morning she is kicking her belly a lot and looking real uncomfortable. Maybe one of these days! Yes, I've seen two mares on marestare foal right after each other too. Maybe it encourages the others to get all the babies out!

Lakota is looking so big and her udder is huge! Much bigger than LT's but LT always has a small bag in comparison to other horses. It is so neat to feel the baby move and see it kick - I think the babies are all wanting out!


----------



## reining girl

lol 3neighs were did you find that smiley?? i love it


----------



## cayuseranch

Hey guys...They are saying on Mare stare that they think Lakota will go tonight. They probably know more than I do, but to me she isn't showing the behavioral signs.

Her belly is really dropped and her milk is cloudy but not white. I say soon as in a few days, MS says tonight...so we will see...Maybe Lakota will beat LT


----------



## horseluver2435

AH! Suspense! Grr...everyone MUST keep us updated! 
Hoping all goes well for all of the mares!
=)


----------



## Equus_girl

Oh, this is exciting! Lakota surely may beat LT. I just checked her and she still just has clear milk. She's ready in every other way though. 

Hope all goes well with Lakota!


----------



## cayuseranch

Well...no baby this morning...she was fairly restless over the night but she doesn't think it is time yet. Milk still cloudy. I will update again this evening.


----------



## 3neighs

reining girl said:


> lol 3neighs were did you find that smiley?? i love it


Ha ha! Photobucket.


----------



## Equus_girl

No baby from LT either. She couldn't look more ready though!! Except for her milk - it is still clear. Star is starting doing a lot of tail rubbing and her udder is really getting full so she should be having it soon too.

Lakota looks so huge - poor girl! Hope she doesn't wait too much longer. Its nice you can have her up on marestare!


----------



## kchfuller

equus- what is your name on marestare?

thanks!


----------



## cayuseranch

kchfuller said:


> equus- what is your name on marestare?
> 
> thanks!


I don't think that equus is on marestare...she was referancing my mare Lakota who is on marestare. Lakota's link follows...or you can look her up by Cayuse Ranch.

Cayuse Ranch Cam 1


----------



## kchfuller

thanks- yours said it was turned off earlier ... ill check it out again though!


----------



## cayuseranch

*We have just a little bit of wax!*

Hey everyone...went out to look in on Lakota and she had just a tiny bit of wax on her right teat. so could be anytime.

KCH...the cam is running all the time, but sometimes my internet has a hard time keeping up. If you refresh after a minute it usually comes up. She won't be locked in her stall for another hour, then she will be up all night.

SMRobs...any news on Bessie?


----------



## cayuseranch

PH test at 6.8 down three levels from last night


----------



## Shawneen

Oh geezus another addictive forum, and a camera to watch to boot! greeeeeeeeeeeat!

I need to go to bed but this forum can get adicted - waiting (im)patiently!


----------



## smrobs

No news on Bessie as of yet. I have no current pix as it has been about 10 days since I saw her last but Dad promised to call if she foaled while I was gone.


----------



## Deej

This is a fun story..... I left for work saterday morning as my husband was perparing to make one large foaling stall out of the two smaller stalls. My Peruvian mare was due to foal in 2.5 weeks and we needed to get the mini in her own area to give my mare some room. As usual I left my phone in my truck and when I went out for break there was 3 messages. # 1," Esperanza is acting weird maybe you should come home."..#2, "I think Espy is having her baby, You need to get home....NOW!!!!! And finally, "Hi Gramma"!!! I coulden't believe my ears. I raced home, didn't even punch-out. And there she was. A beautiful sorral filly. Oh my gosh. This was a first foal for both me and my mare. My husband is not a horseman at all, but he really stepped up to the plate. Because the filly was so early the sack was still thick and wrapped tightly around her face. So Jeff cut the bag and got the head out and then helped Espy with her finale push and brought "Mia Allyana de Corriador" into the world! All along I told Jeff that mares almost always foal under the cover of darkness. Espy never showed Any signs of empending labor. No waxy udders, no relaxing of the tail head or vaginal area, no pointy belly, nothing! So what a total surprise. Now, heres another weird thing.... The 3 other mares that were bred to the same stud {different ranch} all had there foals within an hour of mine. And My mares half sister {bred to a different stud}, had her foal the same few minutes that Espy had hers!! All the related babies have the same tiny star on there forehead. I'm a bit jealous that after waiting so long to hopefull witness the birth of my first foal my husband got the honor! But I'm very proud of him and my beautiful mare. mama and baby doing great, and I now call my husband, "Doc". the foal will be called "Mia".


----------



## cayuseranch

aww that is neat Deej....I am in the same boat with my hubby...note to self...never leave phone behind lol

Congrats on the baby...post some pics!

On a side note...Lakota's test is at 6.4 I think tonight is the night.


----------



## Shawneen

cayuse i was watching Lakota on marestare last night about 3am my time - I was actually talking to her and telling her "you KNOW you want to have that baby!"
She wasn't doing a whole lot and then she started nibbling on her hay so I was like YOU BRAT! lol

I will be watching from afar - honestly, that would kind of creep me out lol


----------



## Equus_girl

That is such a neat story Deej! Post some pics of the baby when you can!! I can't wait to see Lakota's and Bessie's babies too! Hopefully tonight is the night for Lakota.

LT has an even BIGGER udder and is looking so miserable. She is too big!! I sure hope she waxes and foals tonight - she is perfectly ready in every other way. Well, maybe she'll be sneaky and foal without even waxing. Mares!


----------



## kchfuller

Deej- how cool... high fives to your hubby!


----------



## cayuseranch

Shaw...neat to here you are watching from Iraq...will keep you in my prayers.

Lakota has wax on both teats and her test results show that she is ready. So hopefully tonight! Keep talking to her Shaw maybe it will work.

Good Luck equus...maybe we can have a twofer!


----------



## Equus_girl

LT still has clear milk but that could change in a matter of hours. I'm going to check her soon and see if she has white milk or is waxing. That would be neat if they both foaled the same night!

Good Luck with Lakota - I hope everything goes well with her!


----------



## Shawneen

cayuseranch said:


> Shaw...neat to here you are watching from Iraq...will keep you in my prayers.
> 
> Lakota has wax on both teats and her test results show that she is ready. So hopefully tonight! Keep talking to her Shaw maybe it will work.
> 
> Good Luck equus...maybe we can have a twofer!


Im back home in AL - guess I need to change my thingy over there - but watching just the same 
Now off to give her some pep talks...


----------



## Shawneen

Lakota is laying down! I am over anxious!!!!
She looks so miserable


----------



## Shawneen

OOOOOOOO she was just rolling and then got up and bit at her side - this might be it folks!!! Tune in and watch!


----------



## kchfuller

great now i am watching intently too


----------



## cayuseranch

Yea...she is a tease...Lots of symptoms last night, but no baby...hopefully soon.


----------



## southerncowgirl93

I've been gone two weeks, and no one has had a baby? :-(


----------



## Shawneen

I am so upset! I thought for sure last night was the night by the way Lakota was acting. There was another birth though - that was cool, and it went really quickly.
Anyone who likes the whole birthing process should really get on @ marestare. Great group of folks there and there is an alert system if a mare goes into labor.


----------



## smrobs

Yay!!!!!!!!!!! I just got a phone call that Bessie had a blaze face stud colt last night sometime after 3 am. I am sorry that I had to miss it as I am still in Amarillo and had to work last night, but I will be heading toward Higgins later this evening so I will try to get some pix before dark. I think she may have been waiting for a day when it wasn't so miserably hot. Last night we actually had storms with rain all over the panhandle that cooled the weather off quite a bit. That is the first time we have had any rain in nearly a month so maybe that is what she was waiting for. As big as her belly was, the colt may be as big as a yearling QH. ROFLOL!! I will get pix posted as soon as possible.


----------



## IheartPheobe

Yaaaay Bessie!! Name?


----------



## smrobs

I don't know yet, I will have to get a little bit of a feel for his personality first. I have the next 4 days off to spend figuring it out though. I'll let ya'll know what I decide on.


----------



## 3neighs

YAY!!! I knew Bessie would go first! I can't wait to see him!


----------



## boxer

awesome!! It's about time someone foaled lol! I bet they all go within a few days of each other since we've been sitting here so long waiting!


----------



## horseluver2435

Whoo! Go Bessie! Can't wait to see her little boy!


----------



## kchfuller

yay! pictures please!


----------



## appylover31803

Congrats to smrobs and Bessie!!!!


----------



## Audra0729

whoo hoo!! one down like what, 4, to go?
hopefully there will be a chain reaction here!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

WOOO yayyyyyyy! Congratulation to Bessie and Smrobs. Can't wait to see the colt.


----------



## cayuseranch

YEAH!!! BESSIE AND SMROBS!!! Can't wait to see pics.

We did say she would go first! I really think that Lakota will go tonight...I know I have said that for three days but now she is dripping milk! Feel free to tune in if you want.
Cayuse Ranch Cam 1


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Cayuseranch-I see you! Haha, I'm watching you braid her tail, you are good at it! Is that just in case she folas to keep it clean?


----------



## Audra0729

I hope that talk was you telling her to have that baby.


----------



## Equus_girl

Yeah!!! Congrats Smrobs and Bessie!! That is wonderful! Hope you can get pictures soon. I was pretty sure she would go first too!

Hope to see Lakota's baby in the morning. One mare I watched waxed one day, dripped milk the next day and foaled that night. So she will probably have it tonight - if she can just forget about teasing us!!

LT is so ready but no wax yet. She is dreadfully grumpy to the other horses and has been really mean to one of the other mares. I think she needs to have that foal!!


----------



## cayuseranch

I am braiding tail to keep it out of the way...she has a really thick tail and it helps with the view lol...

I was asking her to foal early because I am sleepy, but the internet is having a few issues so I hope she will wait until the storms finish passing and internet is good.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Is that why it keeps disconnecting?

Well, I'm going to be weird at set my alarm to wake me up a few times tonight to see if she's going to have it. I've never seen a mare give birth!


----------



## Audra0729

Bessie needs to pass the birthing on.
horsie phone convo time!


----------



## cayuseranch

1dog3cat.... 
If you go to the marestare home and click on barn alarm and leave it up, it will alarm if a horse is foaling. Then you can leave the computer up and it will wake you up. Trust me...there is no sleeping thru it.

Fixed computer issue...it appears with the rain/humidity that wireless card in barn computer having probs connecting with internet. Had to open up metal doors to keep connection. Should be good the rest of the night.
Thanks for watching,
Amy


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Oh, perfect! Thanks for the tip


----------



## smrobs

Okay, finally let me introduce you to Rafe. He was born on July 16, 2009. His head is just like his mom's...........big and ugly but I think he is still adorable. This was the first time he was touched. We were unable to imprint him as no one was there when he was born and Dad had to go to work early. These pictures are of his first exposure to humans. 





































Hey, what are you doing back there?


















Hey, that tickles.


















Look how tall that little booger is. I am 5'5" and he stands at just below my boobs. 



























Oh, right there. That's the spot.


----------



## smrobs

I am so proud of Bessie, she did a great job.


















Would you let me go? I'm hungry.









Yummy, Mom. That tastes good.


----------



## reining girl

WOOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay baby. he is super cute


----------



## boxer

awwwww so cute!! I didn't realise just how big Bessie is till I saw you next to her. You look justifiably thrilled!


----------



## smrobs

Very thrilled!!! He is gonna be absolutely HUGE when he grows up. I was a little concerned about the other horses in the paddock with them but Bessie proved to me tonight that I have nothing to worry about. While we were snapping these pix, the paint filly got a little too close and Bessie charged her faster than I thought a big girl would be able to move. I especially love that pic of her looking at him with her ears pricked. That is the first time since we got her that I have seen her ears do more that point out to each side and just hang there. I think she is a lot more comfortable. I can't wait until daylight tomorrow to get more pix and mess with him some more. She seemed really protective at first with us and kept walking between us and him but when I scratched her on the shoulder for a minute, then she relaxed and stood still.........nearby but still.


----------



## Kentucky

That foal is well worth the wait.


----------



## Audra0729

you added him to your "barn" quickly.
I would have too! he's adorable, and HUGE!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

He's so cute! He already looks like he has a big personality  Momma seems quite pleased


----------



## Equus_girl

Awww! He is adorable! Going to be very big too!


----------



## smrobs

Audra0729 said:


> you added him to your "barn" quickly.
> I would have too! he's adorable, and HUGE!


 :wink::lol: Why absolutely. He is the first real baby I have ever had. I am so proud and so anxious to work with him. I have seen and been around several newborns and he is by far the biggest I have ever seen..... but most I have seen before were pure QH, not Belgian cross.  I am almost nervous about how tall he is going to be. His cannon bones are already almost as long as his mom's. :shock:


----------



## cayuseranch

Aww...what a cutie! And he doesn't have a big ugly head! But then I always like the drafts...

Now when you are next to him, he seems HUGE! looks like you could ride him in a few months lol

Congrats and can't wait for more pics! The first baby on the post YAY YAY YAY


----------



## close2prfct

:shock::shock: Thats a biggo boy! Congrats


----------



## CheyAut

Awww, what a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## smrobs

Hey, any news from the other expectant parents? Equus, Cayuse, anybody?

Come on Lakota, LT, Star, and Chaustise!!! I am cheering for you all now that my wait is over. :lol:


----------



## kchfuller

ah he is so cute! congrats congrats congrats!


----------



## 3neighs

What a big, beautiful boy! (If you want to see an ugly head go check out Luna in my barn. ) Bessie looks to be a very attentive momma. I'm so happy for you! You're going to have a blast raising a baby.


----------



## Equus_girl

Grrr! Nothing from LT - she is going to make me wait forever I think! Star is bagging up quickly and should be soon. Chaustise has a full udder but isn't ready otherwise.

No baby still from Lakota? She really is teasing you. But then maiden mares can be tricky.


----------



## kchfuller

ahhhh still no baby!


----------



## southerncowgirl93

smrobs he is adorable!!!  congratulations


----------



## BurningAmber520

Oh my what a gorgeous boy!! Are you sure hes a newborn? haha he's absolutly huge! What a big gorgeous boy he's going to be! Congrats!


----------



## CheyAut

No news from me, my mare is on day 306 so we still have time to wait! sigh...


----------



## Audra0729

I was watching her on marestare last night, she was boring lol just standing there


----------



## cayuseranch

BABY HAS LANDED!

Long story she had it outside this am...will post pics asap...Its a bay and white tobiano Filly


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sliding4ever

That's great! Congrats!


----------



## appylover31803

Congrats cayuseranch and Lakota!!!!


----------



## cayuseranch

*Baby pics*

Hey guys....after a long night watching lakota, we let her out this morning to get some exercise. I went back to sleep and hubby comes running in at 10:30 and says, baby is out in the paddock....by the time I was dressed and up there the baby was just getting to her feet. she is doing great....getting milk..passed mecum...just peed. Momma is really protective and wants to keep her in sight.

Here are some pics...


----------



## cayuseranch

absolutely love the hooves.


----------



## 3neighs

Yay, baby number two! Congratulations! She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## close2prfct

cayuseranch said:


> absolutely love the hooves.


awww she looks like she could've been our lil guy's sister she is so adorable


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

so cute!


----------



## Audra0729

hooray!!!! congrats!!!
about time. maybe Bessie passed the foaling on.
I had been checking on lakota a few times on marestare, she looked restless.


----------



## Equus_girl

Hooray!! What a gorgeous filly! Congratulations!! 

I hope she and Bessie can pass the foaling on to LT! She is so ready!! Star and Chaustise are getting close too.


----------



## appylover31803

She is just gorgeous Cayuseranch!

Smrobs, he is one handsome fellow.

I cannot wait to see pictures of these foals as they grow up!!


----------



## southerncowgirl93

she is adorable!


----------



## boxer

she is sooooo gorgeous!!!! what beautiful markings, almost perfectly even on each side. her hooves are so cute. Any ideas of a name for her yet?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Congrats! SHe looked really restless last night and kept holding her tail to the side, I was sooooo suprised she didn't foal last night! Makes sense she went this morning.

He's adorable!


----------



## horsecrazycool

Oh my gosh! They are both adorable! I was hoping next time I checked in there would be some foals to see!


----------



## cayuseranch

Yep...mom and baby are doing great! Cheyaut and Equus...its all up to you guys...will occasionally post pics to tide us over if things get slow again!

Happy foaling!
Amy


----------



## smrobs

Yay, she is just adorable. Her hooves are just too darn cute. After all the others foal, we may have to have a reunion between all of us from this thread and sliding4ever too. The horse forum baby boom of '09 LOL.

Lakota looks so much more comfortable now. 

Come on equus and cheyaut! The race is on for who's next.


----------



## cayuseranch

Hey sm...that would be cool! 
OK...One more link...this is the video of her first steps. A little shaky at first, but since we ALL missed the birth, thought I would share it.





 
Equus...handing off the foaling baton to you!


----------



## smrobs

ROFLMFAO!!! That is just too cute. I love how she just stands there completely splay legged with that look like "okay, I'm up. whew!............... What's that mom? YOU WANT ME TO MOVE NOW???!". LOL

BTW, here is a short vid of Rafe. He had already kind figured out the whole walking thing.........kinda. LOL ;D


----------



## cayuseranch

aww...cute sm...Bessie looks great too! Amazing the size difference though...rafe is definately bigger than my filly.


----------



## smrobs

OMG!! I didn't even compare that to your video. Yeah, he is huge. His back comes to between my belly button and the bottom of my boobs. It kinda worries me a bit about how big he will grow up to be. His cannon bones are already almost as long as his mom's. O,O

Have you thought of a name for your girl yet?


----------



## cayuseranch

No...we are taking suggestions on names too. 

Dam Lakota, Sire trooper...

Thought about doing something with the Lakota people, or someething to do with the fact that she looks like a double stuff oreo...hmmm...not coming up with anything yet...


----------



## Beloved Killer

cayuseranch said:


> No...we are taking suggestions on names too.
> 
> Dam Lakota, Sire trooper...
> 
> Thought about doing something with the Lakota people, *or someething to do with the fact that she looks like a double stuff oreo*...hmmm...not coming up with anything yet...


Why not go with Deeso? It's pretty abnormal, but it's DSO for double stuffed Oreo...

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Equus_girl

Awww! Those videos are adorable! It is so cute when they take their first steps.

I'm getting very discouraged - I don't think LT ever plans to foal!! LOL! Star's udder is filling - maybe she'll end up foaling before LT. Mares!!!


----------



## CheyAut

What a cutie, congrats!


----------



## kchfuller

yay two babies! keep em coming! love all the pics and videos!


----------



## Piper182

Congratulations everyone!!! Rafe is hysterical! He seemed really good when you were touching him, most of the babies I've helped, either their mother tried to kill us or they thought we were insane. Bessie seems like a really good mama.

lakota's baby is priceless! what's her personality? she seems calm.


----------



## smrobs

Haha, thanks. Yeah, I was a little concerned about Bessie at first considering she has only known us for a couple of months and as big as she is, it wouldn't take much for her to kill me. LOL. But then she just stayed close and watched contently and occasionally chased the other horses off. 

Equus, any new news???


----------



## Equus_girl

Well, the new news is that I've decided that LT is not going to foal!!! LOL! Just kidding. Really though, she is totally ready to foal according to the foaling books and has been like this for a week or so. Her udder is tight and full but no white milk or wax. The baby is kicking her like crazy - I think it's tired of being stuck in there!

My family ask me each morning - "any babies yet?" I always reply, "There's lots of babies, I just can't see them yet - their mothers aren't letting them out!!"

Star is doing well and her udder is filling quite a bit. Chaustise has a large udder but isn't relaxed in the hindquarters yet.

Hopefully I'll have some news of a foal soon!


----------



## cayuseranch

Equus...I am so glad I am no longer waiting! the pain of not knowing when was driving me to the brink of madness! Lakota's milk changed white within 24 hours of her foaling, but her utters were absolutely huge for atleast a week before that. Good luck and keep us posted!

Piper - Lakota's filly (still nameless, hubby and I can't agree), is very personable. It takes her a few minutes to let you get near, but once she decides you aren't a threat, she is like a puppy wanting attention. I actually think she tried to sit on my lap today. So we are going to have to start working on some ground rules this week. I can see how so many horses end up with bad manners, its very difficult not to pass some things off as just cute! 

Lakota is still doing wonderful! I am so proud of her, she has just become the most wonderful mother! In so many ways she is a completely different horse, and all for the better. I am loving this experience. While it was not planned, and I doubt I will ever have another foal, I am so glad that I have gone thru this!


----------



## cayuseranch

YEAH! We have a name! She will be called Cricket! Very appropriate as she hops around the pen.

Here is one last video...can you tell we are quite proud of her lol


----------



## boxer

awwww cricket is a beautiful name. she is so cute! much steadier on her feet now! I'm still so impressed with how even her markings are!


----------



## Equus_girl

Aww! She's just adorable! What a beautiful filly. I love the name too - Cricket does suit her!

I sure wish LT would hurry and foal. I think she's trying so see how long my patience lasts. Still clear milk but her udder is much more firm and her milk veins are larger too.


----------



## smrobs

"That was a good one whatever your name is" LOL. That is just too darn funny. Cricket is a beautiful name and suits her well. Maybe some barrel racing in her future? LOL.


----------



## stacieandtheboys

So cute! I almost named Lexie crickett for the same reason. She is beautiful! She looks like she has a jacket on!


----------



## Sliding4ever

She's such a cutie! And Cricket is an adorable name.

(((HFV)))


----------



## Equus_girl

OMG!!!! Now Chaustise (who I thought would foal last) has WHITE milk!! Pure white. No wax, but I could not believe my eyes! Her udder is large, but her hindquarters aren't very mushy yet. Nor her vulva very relaxed. Do you think she could be foaling real soon anyway or could she have white milk for a while?

LT and Star still have clear milk and are still keeping me guessing. But I will definately have to be watching Chaustise even closer now! I'll try to get some pictures later of her so you can see.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

GAH! I fell behind! But I read EVERY page to catch up! :lol:

HUGE ENORMOUS CONGRATS TO SMROBS AND CAYUSERANCH!

Seriously, that boy is enormous! I can't get over his size! He looks like he's going to be a stunner when he's older! And absolutely adorable videos of Cricket! I actually felt my heart ache watching her take her first steps, I love how the minute she sees your hand she stretches out and actually WAGS her tail. So. Freaking. CUTE.

You guys suck, you're making me want four legged babies now. *giggle snort* Isn't that sad? I have ZERO maternal instinct when it comes to human babies, but geez louise, show me a few baby foals and the equine mommy in me just craves a sweet bundle of fur to love on!


----------



## smrobs

Yay Equus!!! Maybe she will suprise you and go first!

Miko, thanks. I don't know how much of a stunner he is gonna be, his head is too much like his mama's to end up being very attractive but I'll love him anyway.  
Even if he isn't pretty, he will be tall and strong and that's what matters. 

You are more than welcome to drive down and spend some time letting him step on your toes so mine can have a break. LOL.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Ugh! I want a baby to be born on my bday! Its July 23rd, so thats tomorrow. I think there could be a possible foal tomorrow!


----------



## CheyAut

Equus Girl, she could develope the rest of the "signs" really close to foaling, or she could hold out for awhile! Always a guessing game  But likely to go within a week! LOL

I might turn my cam on this week at night. It's stormy though and supposed to be through Sunday, so I might not. Cocoa's still not close enough that I need to, I just like to know exactly how she acts at night (I work graveyard so I have her up while I work... and hubby at home on call when she's close so he can assist while I drive home to be there, then go back to work... always hoping it's on a day OFF not one I work of course lol (I work 7 on/7 off)). I'll let you guys know when I DO turn it on though. I think the link's in my sig? It'll just tell you there's a problem connecting if I have the cam off.


----------



## cayuseranch

Thanks Macabre, They are pretty precious and Cricket loves the attention.

Smrobs, I don't think he has an ugly head. Know I have said it before, but going to reiterate lol. I think your vet was into arabians lol.

Chey...you know I am now an avid mare stare addict, so I will help keep an eye on your girl. Here's hoping that she foals on a day off.

Equus...I put money that you are going to have your own little foaling derby. When one goes, it will be a race to the finish and your going to have lots of little one's just vying for your attention.


----------



## Equus_girl

No baby from Chaustise but her milk is very white. Her tail is quite soft, just not the rest of her hindquarters or her vulva. I think it will be pretty soon though! 

Cheyaut - I definatly will start watching you mare when you put her up on marestare - that will be real exciting!

Yes, I think the babies will all be wanting attention at once! They are always so curious and friendly! I hope that they all foal quickly, this is getting crazy with LT waiting so long! She still just has clear milk. 

Here's some pictures of Chaustise. I got a pic of her milk too.


----------



## southerncowgirl93

Equus-She's pretty.  She looks like one of my mares.


----------



## Equus_girl

Thanks! I think she's pretty too - I love Thoroughbreds! What breed is your mare?


----------



## southerncowgirl93

Mine's a Tennessee Walker.


----------



## CheyAut

What a beautiful shade of bay


----------



## Equus_girl

Oh, thats really nice! I love Tennessee Walkers.
Yes, she is a gorgeous bay - I think that is my favorite color for a horse.

Chaustise is still holding out. I think though with white milk it should be soon! LT is so ready!! Udder huge and firm and her tail and belly are fully dropped. I'm sure it should be any day now.


----------



## smrobs

Ugh!! I can't stand it. I thought my suspense would be over when Rafe was born. Boy, was I wrong! LOL. I am just like a mother, I can't wait for pix of more babies and compare them to my own. ROFLOL! Even after having my own baby, I am still a daily checker on this thread waiting for you Equus.  Fortunately, I will be back home later today and hopefully have some new pix of Rafe at a week old to tide us over until another new arrival. 

Or, even better, one of yours could suprise us with a daytime foal. ;p


----------



## CheyAut

Cocoa is now on cam!

Her cam: Cheyaut Cam 1

Her thread on marestare (where I'll post updates all the time): Cocoa @ CheyAut Ranch due 8/10

I will try to update here as well, but marestare gets the first updates and usually gets more, so check there


----------



## Kentucky

That is interesting, CheyAut


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

CHeyAut, what color is your mare? SHe is just gorgeous!


----------



## CheyAut

^^ Thanks!  She's a silver buckskin dun  Ee Aa Zn Crn and one copy of dun genetically.

When I checked on her in the evening her udder was down a lot (was huge in the morning... compared photos to it 5 hours prior to foaling last year, was bigger than then!). She's "due" 8/10. Minis tend to go early, so I and several others figure 330 days vs 340 (some do 320). Last year she went on day 347, but I THINK she'll go sooner than that. Hoping before August 14th as I have tickets to Toby Keith lol! Today she's at 314 days.


----------



## CheyAut

Now that I have a little more time....

Photos of Cocoa (HRK Kates Chocolat Creme de Coco), silver buckskin dun Ee Aa Zn Crn AMHA/AMHR 33" mare, this will be her second foal:

























In foal to our National Top Ten, Spin (VFG El Arlequin), black leopard appy Ee aa AMHA/AMHR/FBR 33" stallion:


























Just for fun, here is Cocoa's foal from last year, Sierra (CheyAuts Perfect Attraction). Obviously different sire 


















Cam is off for the day, I will turn it back on once she's settled into her stall for the night before I go to work.


----------



## smrobs

Okay, since we still don't have any new babies, here are some new pix and a new vid of Rafe to kinda tide us over. LOL










Finally socializing with the other horses.









Yes, ma'am. I'm coming, I'm coming.









Hey, mom? I'm not quite that big yet!! Getting a little ahead of yourself? What the heck is this thing anyway??









And here is my video. He didn't mind at all just staying there while I scratched on him.




 
I have tons more in my own thread. 

Cayuse, how is cricket doing?


----------



## Piper182

Oh my god, CheuAut. Those are gorgeous!!!!!!!! i want to steal one, or all...


----------



## cayuseranch

Wow, Rafe looks like he is 6 months old, not a week! 
I am also a daily thread watcher...just can't get enough of these babies!
Cricket is doing great! We have had people visiting her on a daily basis and she just loves the attention. Gave her a bath the other day and she was climbing all over me to get closer to the hose. I will try and post some more pictures or videos soon.

Cheyaut...I will be watching your mare on mare stare, I am frequently in the chat room. Love the leopard...if he turns up missing, don't look at me ;p

Equus...no update...are you busy with some babies?


----------



## Equus_girl

Sorry I didn't update today - I was real busy. No babies though - the mares are being stubborn!! Maybe LT will foal tonight though - her udder is so full! I'll update in the morning as soon as I can what is going on - hopefully I have good news!!

Thats great the Rafe and Cricket are doing so well! Rafe does look huge - I would never think he was only a week old unless I knew!


----------



## CheyAut

Aw, thanks Piper and Cayuse 

And Spin is as sweet as he is beautiful  Sierra has tried nursing off of him (back when she was recently weaned) and he just gave me this look like, "mom, what do I do?" and eventually walked away lol


----------



## Equus_girl

No babies this morning. LT is planning on holding onto it forever I fear!! We'll see about tonight I guess. She's almost constantly biting and kicking her belly now too.

Your miniture horses are adorable Chayaut!! They are so sweet - I've always wanted a mini!!


----------



## CheyAut

Maybe tonight for you! And thanks


----------



## cayuseranch

Way to keep us on pins and needles LT 
hahaha


----------



## Equus_girl

Ugh - LT does love to keep us anxiously waiting. I'm afraid that foal will never come!! Her udder is so full and belly so dropped - that foal will probably just slide out whether she wants it to or not!


----------



## Equus_girl

No babies this morning - maybe within the next year or two!


----------



## horseluver2435

Come on! When will the foals arrive? I think we need more pictures! (hint hint)  Well, I guess I'll have to check back again tomorrow!


----------



## Equus_girl

LT is still being stubborn! If she ever foals I think I will be shocked! All she wants to do now is rub her hindquarters, bite and kick her belly and chase the other horses away from her!


----------



## cayuseranch

ahhh...the mood swings of pregnancy. This could just be a good sign lol.


----------



## Piper182

equus girl, that could mean she's close. In the wild, mare's always chase away other horses when they are getting ready to foal. Plus, she seems like she wants the baby out of her just as much as you do  She might think if she annoys the baby enough, it will come out, haha. -- "i will bite you until you come out where i can see you... and stop kicking me or I'll kick you back."


----------



## southerncowgirl93

The biting is a sign that she should have it soon. A lot of horses act colicy before they go into labor


----------



## Equus_girl

Thats funny Piper!! I think its very true though. When the baby kicks her she kicks it back and is biting all the time. I just came back from work and she was off by herself not eating, just standing with her ears laced back and biting her belly. Yet no white milk or wax. Maybe she'll be one of those mares who will foal without waxing.

Well, hopefully tonight but I'm not sure of anything anymore!! Nothing much new with the other mares, other than Star's udder is getting larger and Chaustise is starting to loosen in the hindquarters more. Poor little Winson is sad he has no playmates and is annoying his mother jumping up on her and nipping at her.


----------



## Equus_girl

No baby this morning - hopefully her milk will change soon.


----------



## kchfuller

omg maybe it is something in the water where you live or your mare like to "cook" their babies too long ... haha ... you are going to have 6 month old foals by the time they are born! 

Still hoping that it will happen soon for your sanity, your mares sanity and all of our sanity!


----------



## smrobs

Ugh, come on LT. Or any of the others!! Isn't waiting the worst? LOL.


----------



## Equus_girl

Yes, the waiting is horrible - I'm afraid I may go insane by the end of all this. I keep telling LT that her baby will be almost as big as her when it comes out!! She definatly is cooking this one long enough!


----------



## cayuseranch

I have been watching Cheyaut on Mare Stare and she definately looks like she is ready to go. Her rear is really droped and she looks like a bumpy barrel, rolling around her stall. Besides her and Equus...do we have anyone else waiting?

link to cheyaut, since I have it up...
Cheyaut Cam 1


----------



## Equus_girl

Wow Cheyaut! She really does look close. I'll try to watch her as often as I can.

LT is a total barrel now and looks so miserable - she really needs to hurry!!

I have more news though - the owner brought two new mares here to have their babies. This is getting wild! Can you imagine - SIX foals if they ever come!! I don't know how I will live through all this! LOL!

On top of this they are both maiden mares and I'm sure will drive me nuts!! Problem is that I don't know when they were bred so it is anyones guess. If you have any ideas on how close they are to foaling PLEASE let me know!! The sorrel is Keemah and the chestnut is Sairapheena. They still have to make friends with the others - LT and Star keep chasing them.

Keemah has the larger udder and I can already get a little clear milk from her. Sairapheena has not bagged at all yet so I don't know. Please let me know anything you know about maiden mares - I want everything to go well with them.


----------



## smrobs

Boy, you are gonna be one busy girl.  It looks like those last two still have a ways to go yet................maybe. ;p


----------



## cayuseranch

OMG Equus! You are going to be carrying this thread with all your babies!!!!

the only rule I know of with maidens is that there are no rules lol!

Looks like Keema is the closer of the two, but belly hasn't dropped, so probably a ways yet. sairapheena utters need to develop more.

My goodness we will have to start a thread when all the babies are here Equus foal fest of 2009 lol.

Cheyaut...I am keeping an eye on your girl.


----------



## CheyAut

No real change yet with Cocoa, but here are some photos from this evening, 320 days now!  (minis tend to go early, but last year (Cocoa's first baby) she went 347)


----------



## Equus_girl

Lol! Thats true - I've heard maiden's don't follow the rules! Do you think Keemah could even be a couple months from foaling? It is so hard to tell. She is not relaxing at all in the hindquarters and like you said her belly is not dropped at all. I know Sairapheena sure isn't ready! Her udder is so tiny!

I'm keeping an eye on your mare too Cheyaut - she is so pretty!


----------



## cayuseranch

oh I don't know equus. I think the chestnut has a long way to go, but the other is closer, not any day, maybe week or more. Lakota who was a maiden, her rear dropped in the last week and the belly V'd. The most accurate for me was the milk. It was bland about 18 hrs before she foaled, but white. The milk changed pretty quick. But I have heard that some mares bags do not fill up until they foal. I don't think that is very common though. Another thing I have heard to watch for is the nipples to point sideways and Lakota's started doing that as well. But remember, I am as maiden as Lakota was, so you have more experience than I do. lol


----------



## WildMustang

I've been reading this thread for a while... congratz go to all the mares who dropped their foals! Come on Equus tell those mares of yours your done waiting.


----------



## smrobs

Ugh, still no news??? Equus, how are LT and the rest of them? Any closer?

Cheyaut, your mini is just too darn cute, I can't wait for her to foal too.


----------



## WildMustang

Cheyaut, I love your minis Cocoa is just darlin'.


----------



## Equus_girl

Sorry I didn't update sooner - our power went off and may be off for a couple days. We can only get internet when we use our generator but I'll try to update as often as I can!!

No babies - LT is literally going to explode!!! I've never seen a wider horse! Chaustise is getting closer and has had white milk for over a week. These mares must be insane!!

Keemah's udder is filling fast so I'll keep watching her for the other signs. I'll watch for her nipples pointing sideways too. I think Sairapheena has a ways to go too! I'm sure she'll be the last.

I really cannot believe this is AUGUST and I'm still waiting on babies!!! I've been thinking LT would foal for over a month and still no foals!!!


----------



## cayuseranch

aww, what a bummer no electric equus. Good luck with that. I think you will have atleast one foal any day for sure.


----------



## boxer

man I've been away for 4 days and still no more babies!! I was sure when I got back LT atleast would have gone.


----------



## kchfuller

ahhhhhhhhhh no power- good luck! i am still eagerly awating pics and babies!


----------



## CheyAut

Cocoa is so WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE I need to take a photo head on of her HUGE belly lol!

Come on mares, get to foaling!!!! Although, I start work tomarrow night, so Cocoa, please wait until the following week, but before the 14th so we don't have to worry about you and can enjoy seeing Toby Keith lol!


----------



## Audra0729

no internet for 2 weeks and no new additions for me to come back to.
dang mares =/


----------



## Equus_girl

I am getting rather disgusted! No foals, no electricity - grrr! And since there is power out everywhere where we are I don't know when they'll get around to doing ours.

Hopefully LT hurries up - I think her milk is changing a little and Star's is straw colored. I'm thinking of putting a sign on LT that says "Danger! Highly Explosive!" That might make her foal!!! Just kidding though - she wouldn't like it I'm sure!


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy

Been reading thru threads (I'm new) and thought I'd add --

There are several other live barn cam services out there so one could get their foaling fix next foaling season. The first 2 have alert systems in place, and the top one has live shout boxes on cam pages for real time visiting.

Marewatchers.com

FoalCam.com

Myhorsecam.com

enjoy!


----------



## smrobs

OMG, and I thought Bessie would never foal, LT is putting her to shame at the waiting game. ROFLMAO!! LT is just waiting for you to be gone for a day or 2 before she drops a baby.


----------



## Equus_girl

Yah! Electricity is back!! Maybe we'll have a scary thunderstorm tonight that will frighten LT into foaling!! Well, she's out of luck because I'm not planning on going anywhere till she has that baby! Her milk is starting to get a little whiter and she's very uncomfortable with me handling it now. She is so close. I'm going to check her again this evening and she if her milk has changed to real white. 

Yes, smrobs - LT is waiting longer than Bessie - I cannot believe she has not foaled yet - this is getting insane to say the least!!


----------



## Fire Eyes

_It's too bad you can't force a mare to foal. She's definitely been cookin' that baby for long enough!
_


----------



## Equus_girl

I know! I wish I could squeeze her! That foal will be a full grown horse when it comes out! - If it comes out!


----------



## smrobs

ROFLMFAO!!! So true.  That is what I thought about mine and sure 'nuff, he is almost as big as a weanling QH at 2 1/2 weeks. LOL. 

*stamps feet in midst of hissy fit* Come on LT. We're all so tired of waiting, especially your mom. Sometime this year would be nice!!


----------



## Equus_girl

No foal this morning but LT doesn't want anyone near her udder so it must be very full and uncomfortable. I wish she would hurry - she seems to enjoy prolonging the torture of waiting!!


----------



## CheyAut

WIIIIIIIIIDE load!


----------



## Audra0729

holy moly is she wide! 
she's soooo cute tho!

GAAAH POP ALREADY!


----------



## cayuseranch

OMG! Cheyaut! She is super wide. Have you put that pic on the mb at Marestare? Tooooo Funny!


----------



## kchfuller

omg! she is going to blow!


----------



## Equus_girl

Oh, wow! She's huge Cheyaut!! LT looks just like that - maybe bigger - I can't understand these mares! LT is off by herself a bit this evening so hopefully its soon.


----------



## morganshow11

C'com foalss bring it!!!!!!!


----------



## Equus_girl

Here is some updated pictures of her from today - she better have that foal or she will explode!! Her udder is so full she doesn't want anyone touching it and the baby is kicking like, "let me out!!!" Hopefully one of these days I'll be able to announce the arrival of a foal!


----------



## CheyAut

Big belly!


----------



## smrobs

OMG. Both of them look about ready to just explode. I don't think that Bessie ever got that wide but maybe it just seems that way because her body is so wide. Maybe LT will suprise you tonight.


----------



## Equus_girl

No baby - but LT's udder is very warm and hard. I don't think it can fill any more without bursting! No white milk still though.


----------



## Equus_girl

Well, I predict she will foal within the next two days. Of course now she'll make sure she doesn't - lol! Really though, her udder is very hard and warm and she is so miserable - can hardly walk. Hopefully tonight or the next!


----------



## Audra0729

well she's miserable because she won't let it out! if she would let it out she wouldn't be so miserable.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

come on babies!


----------



## appylover31803

I really hope by the time I have my baby that all these mares would have foaled.


----------



## Equus_girl

She should be foaling tonight - she's biting and kicking her belly lots, stamping her feet and very uncomfortable. Her udder is so huge and hard that she gets mad if anyone goes near it now! Here is some pics of her.


----------



## cayuseranch

Her utters have changed since the last pic equus. good luck and keep us up to date. Watch the other mares after, I predict you have two go in one night lol


----------



## cayuseranch

Oh, and I think its a full moon! You could have three or four go ****


----------



## southerncowgirl93

Any more updates?


----------



## Equus_girl

Sorry no update earlier! No babies - I've come to the conclusion that LT is just fat and needs to lose a lot of weight! I think I'll start galloping her for a couple hours each day to get that weight off her. ROFL!!! Udders huge - NO wax - grrrrrr.

Chaustise is getting closer but is still not ready. Winson is so sad he has no playmates!

Do you really think it would be that bad to squeeze LT?? Just kidding of course! I am so frustrated I am going to tear my hair out!!!


----------



## Equus_girl

Still no babies - LT is going to make me wait forever I can see!


----------



## kchfuller

wow has she always been this stubborn?


----------



## smrobs

Goodness. I still check this thread every day for new pix. LT is getting frustrating. ;p

I sure wish she would hurry up, maybe she could start a chain reaction with your others.


----------



## Equus_girl

She can be stubborn at times - but not this stubborn! This takes the cake - she is soooo frustrating!!!


----------



## horseluver2435

Still no babies? Wow, maybe tonight is the night? Or maybe all of us are jinxing this!


----------



## Amba1027

horseluver2435 said:


> Still no babies? Wow, maybe tonight is the night? Or maybe all of us are jinxing this!


 That's just what I was thinking! Maybe if everyone just stops watching this thread for a day or so all those mares will decide to foal!


----------



## cayuseranch

shhh...Im not watching


----------



## Equus_girl

LOL! Thats funny! Maybe it will make her hurry and foal!

Good news is she looks awfully close to foaling, bad news is that for a few reasons her owner may be taking her back to her place to foal there. I'm not sure yet. I hope not, but I thought I should let you know. Keemah is going to - which isn't so hard, but I sure hope LT doesn't go. I've spent so much time with her and really want to see her baby. Anyhow, as far as I know for sure the others are staying so I'll have pics of them. Star is looking a lot closer and so is Chaustise.


----------



## CheyAut

Aw I hope she doesn't take her away!


----------



## Equus_girl

Me too, but I think she's taking her tonight. I'll update what happens in the morning. I think though she will bring her back later so I should be able to put up pics of the foal. The joys of not owning your own horses!!


----------



## Equus_girl

Yah, she is still here this morning! Hopefully they will leave her till she foals. IF she foals!! Still no baby - silly mare!


----------



## Audra0729

shes been keeping up waiting for waaaay to long. im getting extremely impatient and she isn't even mine! I can't even imagine how you are feeling!


----------



## Equus_girl

Argggh! I can't believe it - she is taking sooo loooooong! Here are some more udder pics - it feels so hard I'm afraid it will burst. Does she look closer by her udder?


----------



## cayuseranch

Im not the best judge so hope someone else answers also, but her utters are great size and her teats are pointing down more, where before they were kind of inny's.

As for when? only the baby knows...lets ask them when we meet them LOL


----------



## smrobs

Wow, she has gotten big. Not to burst your bubble or anything but Bessie's udders were huge the day we brought her home and she foaled about 2 months later. :?

Cayuse, I ain't seen you around for a while. Hows Cricket?


----------



## Equus_girl

The owner took her this evening, but I think she's planning on bringing her back in a few weeks. So hopefully I'll be able to put up pics of the baby when she comes back. I guess for now it is watching the other mares.


----------



## smrobs

Well that's depressing. Just when we all get cranked up for LT's baby. Now watch, she will foal tonight. What do you want to bet? LOL.


----------



## Equus_girl

I know, it is real depressing - if this happens with anymore mares I don't know what I'm going to do. They better be staying! Anyhow, I'll keep you updated with anything I find out on LT or how the others are coming along.


----------



## kchfuller

i am confused ... the owner took her where? and right before she is going to foal? do you have a boarding facility? Sorry if i am asking too many questions


----------



## Domino13011

JEEZ the babies NEED to come...haha...GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Equus_girl

No, we don't have a boarding facility - she just keeps them in the field next to us and I look after them. She took her to her stables to foal (maybe she's worried that it is taking so long and wants her where she can watch her). I wouldn't move her right before foaling if she were mine but at least she lives real close so it wasn't too far to travel. I don't know all the reasons but I think she's planning on bringing her back in a few weeks. Hopefully anyways!


----------



## kchfuller

hmmmm bummer ... i am sorry about that ... thanks for explaining and i am sending me best wishes!


----------



## CheyAut

Bummer


----------



## Equus_girl

Yah, it is real to bad, but I guess those things can happen when it is involving other people's horses. Oh, well, as long as the others stay! How is your girl doing Cheyaut?


----------



## danastark

Oh come on......!!! I go out of the country for 3 wks, come back and no one has had a baby yet????? Sigh...... I have all geldings so gotta live vicariously through those of you with mares!

Seems like moving that mare so close to foaling wouldn't be a good idea, stress her out and all.......


----------



## appylover31803

Maybe the ride to the barn will help push the baby out? You know how a horse will always poo when you trailer it? maybe instead of poo, we'll get a baby!

How are all the other mares doing?


----------



## CheyAut

^^^LOL!!!!

My mare's holding out on us still lol! Photo from Thursday


----------



## appylover31803

she's almost as wide as she is tall!

How many days is she?


----------



## Equus_girl

Wow! She is soooo wide Cheyaut!! I'm sure she'll be glad to get that foal out! 

Yah, hopefully everything will be fine with LT. She's so sweet, I hope she has no trouble foaling and she can come back when she has the baby!


----------



## CheyAut

Yup, my wide load lol! She's 335 days today, so 333 when that was taken. Going to copy/paste what I just posted on my marestare thread...

Trying out Flickr, because boy is her udder large now!
Her belly is still WIIIDE so baby isn't in position, YET.... tail resistance still there, woohoo tight, but hind end all squishy! My luck, she's waiting for me to go back to work Monday  Work has gotten... interesting... and I HIGHLY doubt I'll be able to leave  Hubby will be home, and if I am NEEDED I will leave anyway, but I have to try not to 

Ok these first two photos are from last year, 5 hours before she had Sierra

















And tonight!


----------



## Equus_girl

Wow - she looks awful ready!! Hope she doesn't keep you waiting to long!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Wow the udder is HUGE! Nipples still in though :-(

I felt like I was spying on you, I saw you checking her tonight, lol


----------



## kchfuller

omg poor mommy! she needs to have that baby!


----------



## 3neighs




----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

OMG!!!!!!! Ok I have been watching this thread for awhile now and haven't said anything, but GEEZ let's see some foals already!!! ;-) lol 

Do you think perhaps the mares are trying to wait until this thread reaches 50 pages before they'll foal?!


----------



## appylover31803

I'm hoping they are waiting for it to get to 38 or 40.. 50 would be way too long of a wait


----------



## wordstoasong

ah haha! I've been lurking this post back in the 30's pages! Can't wait now for baby pics! Let's hope those mares don't hold out on us for long!


----------



## CheyAut

Cocoa photos from today


----------



## smrobs

Boy, poor girl. If my boobs were that full, I would be miserable. LOL.


----------



## close2prfct

Holy cow or horse in this case! She looks like she's gonna be able to support a whole herd of babies!


----------



## kchfuller

smrobs: i laughed so hard when i read your comment!


----------



## CheyAut

I would bet money Cocoa will foal tonight or tomarrow night!

Her udder is even fuller than the prev pictures, it really couldn't get any fuller... TONS of edema in front of it as well. Belly is lower, I got sticky milk! (not super glue sticky yet, but sticky nonetheless!). Super jello butt. Her tail still has resistance but that will change soon enough I'm sure!

Cam will be on 24/7 now, except that I have to restart it daily or it drops the cam. So if the cam goes down, wait 5 mins and try again.

Of course, I start work tonight







And there's a long story about work lately, but pretty much I can't leave. Unless there is an emergency of course. But Craig is home all except 2 hours that I'm gone. Those two hours of course are dangerous, but luckily it's early morning, not when I would think she'd foal. And if she's acting odd before he leaves, he'll just have to call in late!

All my live foals (vs abortions) have been between 11pm and midnight. Half have been on a Tuesday night, including her last year. So, we'll see what happens this time!


----------



## Equus_girl

Ooooh - exciting!! Hoping for a safe foaling for Cocoa!! I'll try to watch her as much as I can on marestare. Maybe if she foals the ones by my place will hurry!


----------



## southerncowgirl93

I can't believe I've watched this thread since it was born and we've only had a couple foals.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

CheyAut, CUTE baby!

What a quick foaling, I came on FIVE minutes late, grrrr.... I hope she's healthy as she looks


----------



## Equus_girl

Oh, wow! That was quick!! Congratulations - baby is sooo cute!!


----------



## boxer

oh oh oh a baby! I van't get marestare but pics here soon would be wonderful. so great you guys got to see it though.


----------



## kchfuller

i see a baby!


----------



## CheyAut

SHE FOALED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A FILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

oh my goodness she is cute!


----------



## boxer

very cute!!!


----------



## smrobs

Finally, another foal for this thread. She is just too darn cute and so fluffy. LOL. Have you got a name yet?


----------



## cayuseranch

*Video of foaling*

YAY Congrats to all at Cheyaut and cocoa. I have had the pleasure of watching her on marestare and was lucky enough to watch and record her foaling. Cocoa was amazing she did a great job. 
I am posting the link to her foaling if you would like to watch. I have permision from cheyaut to do so.




Congrats again!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

OOOH how ADORABLE!!!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## kchfuller

wooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Equus_girl

Awwwww! She's so adorable!!!


----------



## Audra0729

about time for another baby!!!!
congrats!


----------



## CheyAut

Thanks all!  No name yet, ideas are welcome


----------



## 3neighs

YAHOO! What a darling face, I want to reach through the screen and touch that fuzz!


----------



## Sliding4ever

She's adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## NicoleS11

aw i just wanna cuddle her....ssoooooo cute!


----------



## riccil0ve

Lilly. She just looks like a Lilly.


----------



## southerncowgirl93

She's so adorable! I want her.


----------



## IheartPheobe

Cheyaut's Cute-As-A-Button, Button for short? 
lol, it's stupid, but CUTE!
=D


----------



## CheyAut

Hehe I have a cat named Lilli 

So far I think Pebbles is winning, but no idea for a registered name!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

CheyAut's Rocky Road?


----------



## CheyAut

Cocoa's baby has been named! CheyAuts Cocoa Pebbles, aka Pebbles


----------



## 3neighs

CheyAut said:


> Cocoa's baby has been named! CheyAuts Cocoa Pebbles, aka Pebbles


Love it!


----------



## Audra0729

I love her name! Pebbles is sooo cute.


----------



## smrobs

Aawwwww...


----------



## Equus_girl

Awww! That is a wonderful name for her!!! I love it!


----------



## horseluver2435

So cute! I love all of your minis CheyAut!


----------



## southerncowgirl93

cute name!


----------



## kchfuller

love the name!


----------



## appylover31803

Congrats!!
She is such a cutie and I love the name!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

what a precious filly =) with an equally precious name. Congradulations!!!!


----------



## CheyAut

Thanks everyone!  Can't wait for my week off (Monday) so I get to spend more time loving on her


----------



## Audra0729

How about an update on the other mares? anyone coming farther along?


----------



## Equus_girl

Well, the others are coming along ok - udders keep filling but the one I thought was pretty close (Chaustise) still hasn't relaxed in the hindquarters. She's had white milk for about 3 weeks! Star is getting pretty relaxed in the hindquarters though and I would think that she should foal within a week or so. But with my luck with mares it could be next year before any of them foal!!! Hopefully there is a new baby soon - I getting very impatient!


----------



## Equus_girl

No babies yet - Star is getting a lot closer though - I'll post udder and belly pics soon. Chaustise's udder is looking very ready too. Hopefully soon!!


----------



## Audra0729

yay! finally another mare getting close, maybe, like everyone else has said, the first mare will start a chain reaction for the rest.

any news on the mare that left?


----------



## kchfuller

for real! i hope they come quickly and painlessly


----------



## Equus_girl

I'm not really sure how the other mare is doing - but I know she hasn't had the baby yet. Maybe she's not planning on ever foaling!! I can't believe these mares are waiting this long!!!!


----------



## grayshell38

Hi, I am a little too late for 'watching', but I have pictures of her pregnant. She foaled this morning at about 6. It is a little colt! They are both doing well, but he had an interned eyelid, but it's fixing itself.


----------



## grayshell38

and these are from all summer-


















and this is last year's preg photo-


----------



## southerncowgirl93

Aww!!! Congratulations grayshell! She's is absolutely adorable! What breed is she?


----------



## grayshell38

Thanks! They're both arabians. I can't wait to see how this little guy turns out!


----------



## southerncowgirl93

Sorry. I missed the little colt part. lol HE is very cute. you should be proud.


----------



## smrobs

Very adorable Grayshell, he certainly looks like a leggy little guy.


----------



## sugri duncan

she looks big, good luck! I just baught a mare and I think shes about to pop also. she has small bag with clear looking stuff when u "milk" her but have no info on her, so we will see.


----------



## Audra0729

Congrats on your little boy!!! He's adorable for sure.


----------



## CheyAut

Adorable  Name?


----------



## grayshell38

Thanks everyone, I hope the other births go well for all of you expectant godmothers/fathers! Luckily Deja only tore a little bit and everything else worked out well for us. The little guy's full name is Mana Du Vortes, but Mana for short. I couldn't choose between Arabic and Polish for a name (they are egyptian/polish bred) so I just went with Latin instead!  Tomorrow I plan on working with rubbing down and haltering, so I'll have pics if anyone is interested in seeing them. Untill then, thanks again!


----------



## Dragonflymum

Hi I have been watching this tread for awhile. Firstly congratulation on all the adorable foals!

I thought I would post some photos of my foal born on the 18th of August at 10.30 pm

the mare is Gypsy - 12 yr old TBxClydie. The foal is by a QH stallion.
Her name is Tallulah Belle or Lula for short.


----------



## cayuseranch

contrulations Gray & Dragon on your adorable new additions! Dragon your little one reminds me of SMrobs Rafe, just not so big lol

Congrats again.


----------



## Hunter65

Congrats to everyone with all your new additions. They are all sooooo cute!


----------



## equus717

he is adorable!!!!


----------



## Equus_girl

Awwww! Grayshell and Dragon - they are so adorable! Congratulations!

No babies yet here - but I think Star is getting very close. I'll keep updating on how she's progressing.


----------



## Audra0729

Congrats Dragon! He'll make a cute 1/4 draft! you should post on the draft cross thread, everyone was looking for some 1/4's on there.


----------



## southerncowgirl93

so cute Dragon!


----------



## kchfuller

yay 2 babies that we didn't even know about so we didn't stress about- those are the best kind


----------



## danastark

Aww, the most recent babies are soooo cute  Lula reminds me of my gelding when he was a baby. He's clyde/TB/paint/perch and the same color. Congrats!!


----------



## Equus_girl

I GIVE UP!!!! If these mares ever foal we will have SEPTEMBER babies!!! What is wrong with them??!! GRRRRR! Star is getting awful close though - maybe!!!!


----------



## equus717

This is a picture of maggie (solid) born on april 28, 2009 and a picture of caddo (spotted) born on may 18, 2009


----------



## CheyAut

^^^ AWWW!! Love 


Equus, GEEZE what are they waiting on?


----------



## Equus_girl

Awww! They are so cute eqqus717!! 

I don't know what the mares are waiting for Cheyaut - maybe a snowstorm!!!


----------



## Audra0729

My guess is they will end up foaling in October!


----------



## appylover31803

Imagine your mares, Equus, foal when I have my baby? that would be cool.

Hopefully the foal before that though!


----------



## appylover31803

any updates on the mares?


----------



## Equus_girl

Sorry I haven't updated sooner! I was at my friend's place for a few days so my mom kept an eye on the mares. No, no babies - I give up!!!! I think though Star MIGHT decide to foal in a few months! Shes a bit closer now.

How is everyone's foals doing?


----------



## kim_angel

Still no foal from Sadie yet either. Although we dont know when she got pregnant (when we adopted her from the rescue she was apparently in foal) - it may be as late as November.


----------



## smrobs

GOOD NIGHT!!! I can't believe that none of them have decided to foal yet. My little turd is getting big (and I do mean BIG) LOL. He is training very nicely and is growing into his huge head so he looks more balanced. ;D


----------



## kchfuller

new pics Smrobs!?


----------



## smrobs

You talking about the smiley? Yeah, I downloaded Smiley Central and it is really cool. Tons to go through and even have arrow options for your pointers. LOL.


----------



## kchfuller

nope- i was hoping for new pics of your little man


----------



## smrobs

Aha!! ROFLOL. Yeah, I put a thread somewhere about him being 7 weeks old. He is growing into quite the gigantic ornery knothead. LOL.


----------



## grayshell38

Hey everyone, I just got back from checking on the horses and my little guy is getting in his teeth pretty good now, so he's in the mouthy faze. He is putting everything in his mouth that he can, and licking everything he can't.^.^ My shoes seem to hold a great deal of appeal to him! Of course this means he is also getting to nipping (especially my hair when I have it pulled back), so it's the first time I've had to dicipline him. I feel really bad for mamma, he has started to bite her ears and pull her mane. She just continues grazing too! I figured she would make him stop, but she doesn't. ? Sorry for the long post, but this is my first baby, so I'm really excited. Any tips on how to keep him from nipping would help me out too, oh wise and experienced ones!  If he looks like he's about to nip me I just make the 'no' noise that my mare knows and he pulls his head away, but if he actually gets me I make him walk away from me. (I figured he likes being with me so If I make him leave he'd get the picture.) Anyone got tips for me? I'd love to hear them and updates on the other babies. Again, sorry for prattling! I'm so excited! I'm still knew here so feel free to 'slap' me if I do anything wrong! XD Thanks, Hope everything's going well for everyone!


----------



## equus717

i take my finger and popped my foal on his nose to let him know that he can't do that. as soon as he stops i immediately reach up and pet his nose so that he knows that i still love him. if you allow him to nip now then when he is a full grown horse he might try and that will really hurt if he bites you then.


----------



## stacieandtheboys

I found a stern ehhhh!!! stopped my filly for the most part. I did thump her a couple of times at first with the ehhhh! so that she would assoiciate it with thumping.


----------



## riccil0ve

I was never afraid to bop my filly in the nose. I got her at seven months, and it has never really been too much of a problem, but she still isn't sure how to respect my personal space. I good bop usually gets her attention, and when she leaves me alone, I give her lots of attention. =]


----------



## kchfuller

smrobs said:


> Aha!! ROFLOL. Yeah, I put a thread somewhere about him being 7 weeks old. He is growing into quite the gigantic ornery knothead. LOL.


k i will go look


----------



## kim_angel

Clinton Anderson has a great video on how to start your colt and it shows how to get the baby to respect your personal space.


----------



## fuzzyfeet

Jazz's foal is due next april or may, the sire is an irish draught!


----------



## grayshell38

Thanks everyone! The nose flicking has been working very well! He only got mouthy once yesterday, but I make sure to rub him so he doesn't get bad about letting me touch. Lol, we did some sacking too, and since my jacket was soo much more interesting than the tarp we played with that. He walked all over it before picking it up and flinging it around. ^.^ Boy did he fly backward in a hurry when it smacked him in the chest! XD But he came back and kicked it around, so nothingtoo traumatizing. lol


----------



## Audra0729

Thats great that it didnt freak him out too much, my 2 year old does that with my jacket as well. I use grain bags and old saddle pads as well. My boy will let me drag a grain bag over his head, down his back, and down his legs, all from just letting him play with it. They learn alot from playing.


----------



## grayshell38

I actually got a video of him playing with a plastic bag yesterday when we let him and Deja back in with the herd. The donkey thought I was rattling a feed bag or somthing and came to investigate, but when the baby got too interested, he ran off. LOL


----------



## CheyAut

Equus_girl said:


> I GIVE UP!!!! If these mares ever foal we will have SEPTEMBER babies!!! What is wrong with them??!! GRRRRR! Star is getting awful close though - maybe!!!!


Should we change that to OCTOBER babies? LOL!!!


----------



## kim_angel

Still nothing from Sadie. I think she intends to make this a Halloween baby. LOL


----------



## Equus_girl

Still nothing here either! The owner took Star (I think she is getting worried about the mares!). Chaustise is here though and still not foaling!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Any babies yet?? It been forever since there has been a new one!!


----------



## Equus_girl

No news from here. Sadly the owner took all the mares as the water in the dugout dried up from the drought. She took them to her stables where she has automatic waterers.


----------



## Audra0729

too bad. was looking forward to seeing little baby pictures soon!


----------



## Equus_girl

I know. I was really dissapointed too but they needed water so she had to take them.


----------



## Audra0729

yeah, water is needed lol. think she'll bring em back when you guys get some rain?


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures

I read through this whole thread hoping to find a foal or 5 ....lol no foals yet...wow..


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures

Ok I saw a few....I want more....they are so precious....


----------



## CheyAut

Well how about some photos of Pebbles then?


----------



## appylover31803

oh she is just too cute!
The first photo is just adorable!


----------



## kchfuller

i love how in the 2nd to last they are doing the same thing!


----------



## Equus_girl

Awwww! She is so adorable!!!


----------



## reveriesgirly

ive been watching this for a while . never posted , any new babies ?


----------



## Audra0729

awwww Pebbles is adorable! I also love the photo of them both biting their butts at the same time, it's priceless!

So while we're waiting on more foals, lets get some more updates on the foals already born.


----------



## smrobs

I love that first pic, she looks like one of those old ladies with no teeth. You know how their lips kinda wrinkle up when they put their gums together? LOL. Just too adorable.


----------



## Audra0729

Smrobs! Your avatar us adorable!


----------



## CheyAut

LOL Doesn't she look like she has a beard in that first one?  I did NOT shave her at all, she's choosing very odd ways to shed out lol! Hubby asked if I shaved her butt, couldn't figure out why I would do that. I didn't!


----------



## Piper182

^That really is a funny way to shed out. But i have heard that natural is better for them. That might just be the crazy talk of a friend, but i think baby fur is adorable regardless.


----------

